
Is This the Beginning of the End of the Bay Area as the Global HQ of SaaS? - Reedx
https://www.saastr.com/is-this-the-beginning-of-the-end-of-the-bay-area-as-the-global-hq-of-saas/
======
PaulHoule
I think you will see bay areas companies hiring more remotes in the future,
that's for sure.

As for why the public companies, Y Combinator, etc. are in the bay area is not
because these places are that much better to start or run a company, but
because a company in Salt Lake City or Cleveland can't get an exit.

